# New home needed for 12 y/o male Wonderdog



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

If you think not being able to follow you upstairs to bed at night is stressful for him, what makes you think uprooting him from the family and home he's been a part of for 3/4 of his life in his senior age would be any easier on him?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> If you think not being able to follow you upstairs to bed at night is stressful for him, what makes you think uprooting him from the family and home he's been a part of for 3/4 of his life in his senior age would be any easier on him?


I am with you.


E-dad why not just sleep down stairs with him. If it was me I would sleep on the floor with Roman- How much longer does he really have? Way not make everyday pleasurable for him. A ranch style home will not make him happy of his pack is not there. Also why do you say took "guardianship?"


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

This absolutely breaks my heart and you will undoubtedly break his if you go through with it. Could you really abandon him in his last months, weeks or days? Do you really believe he would be happy without you and the rest of his family? Could you live with yourself afterward? I'm really hoping this is a knee jerk reaction to seeing him in pain and that your love and sense of honor for the love he's shown you over the years will kick in soon.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

This REALLY saddens me, and it happens all to often. Dogs, man's best friends, give their humans the best part of their lives and the thanks they get is- you are old and unable, it is time for you to go. I urge you to reconsider, and give Roman the golden years he deserves and has earned by being your friend, loyal companion, and asking for nothing more than square meal, some attention and a warm, safe place to lay his head. No he would not be happier in with new people and a home with no stairs, it would absolutely break his heart. Rehoming a dog of any age is traumatic for them, it is not an easy adjustment for even the youngest and healthiest of dogs. Consider what Roman needs the most - YOU! the person who has loved and cared for him the last 7 years, the person he loves.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

My Bailey is 11 years old. She has trouble getting up, due to arthritis and a weak rear end. Because of her liver, she is limited on what can be done for her.
My vet doubled her Osteo-3 (glucosamine and chondroitin) and it made a huge difference for her.

While I think you are trying to what is best for Roman physically, I think the emotional loss of his family (no matter how wonderful his new family) will take more of a toll than you realize.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

e-dad Roman loves and needs you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This makes me so sad. I have a 12 year old with cancer...although he can still get around, he is weakening in his hind end. I'm sorry, but I would live on the main floor of my house with him if it meant making sure he's happy and with his family. The idea of rehoming him .....I can't even explain how it makes me feel.

Please rethink your position ......Romeo is happiest with you at this point in his life.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum.

Having cherished a 12+ year old big Golden who had arthritis and was on seizure meds, I empathize with your desire to spare your big guy. And I whole heartedly recommend the HelpEmUp harness (there's a version made for large males), which allowed us to help Charlie up and down the stairs without hurting ourselves when he wanted to make the trip. As others have suggested, more than once we took turns sleeping downstairs to be with him when the stairs were too much even with help. He has done the same for you for most of his life and now it's your turn.

Wishing the best for you and your sweet dog.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I wonder why the OP says he "took guardianship". Makes my mind wonder as to how he came by the dog. Did he inherit him or something- I wonder? I know I would never say guardianship with my furbutts.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If you really feel you cannot keep Roman in your home, please contact a rescue to take him. They will be able to find him a home (probably as a permanent foster) for his final months. 

Will some of our Michigan members post here which Michigan rescue is closer to the OP?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you were trying to do what you thought would be best for Roman, given he has so much trouble with your stairs. But I think there are other options you can consider before giving him up in his final years.

Your vet can give you some advice about supplements (other than glucosamine) that can provide some joint relief. A painkiller might help, too. My dog is on both a supplement for joints and a painkiller for her arthritis, and both have given her a new, limp-free, lease on life. Or you could sleep downstairs. 

I have an almost 12 year old, and I just can't imagine giving her to someone else in her greatest time of need and love and support. I have a split level house, and I am about to get a runner put on my stairs later this week for the sole reason that my dog is having some issues going up and down. I know I can't carry her up and down, but the expense is so worth it, to give her a better footing and security.

Please re-think your plan. Roman needs you now more than ever.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*E-Dad*

E-Dad

I am so very sorry for Roman-he needs his family more now than ever.
I agree with MikaTallulah who suggested sleeping downstairs with him-that is what I did with my Smooch. The vet can give him medicines and supplements to help with his legs. Did the vet take x-rays, etc.?


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I do not have an old-soul Golden yet. As Ori is only just approaching 4 years old, and Jas is pushing 2. But this breaks my heart also. I really hope you reconsider this, e-dad. My Ori has Hip Dysplasia and I'm preparing for when he gets older to give him all the comfort he needs. I couldn't bare to think of re-homing him even now if he was in such a position as Roman let alone further along.

However you brought Roman into your lives, he's there now, he loves you unconditionally. He wants to be with you, not another family. If you uproot him from a place where he's found emotional comfort again, it will only hurt him more, beyond comparison to the physical pain at this moment. Please re-consider, if you can't, as Dallas Gold has suggested, please look for a GR Rescue that will do everything in their power to find a home for him that can help him as much as they can. I have a few friends in Michigan myself who are avid Golden lovers and might be able to point you in the right direction of a few good rescues, or perhaps might be able to help you out personally. I'll contact them if need be, but as a LAST resort because I truly think you need to sleep on this for a little while, not just overnight. This could be detrimental to Roman's mental health which can ultimately put stress on his physical health.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

When our husky got older, we had to start helping her up the stairs to go to bed at night. When she started having trouble going down the stairs, we moved her bed to the bottom of the steps so that she could sleep as close to us as she wanted. She spent the last 6 months of her life sleeping on her bed in the middle of the living room. She was always surrounded by her family. It was a hard last year of her life, but we wouldn't have given it up for anything. 

They always talk about having single floor houses for when you get older and can't go up steps. I would like to have one for my dogs. I'm sure that when we get to that situation again, one of us will probably take turns sleeping on the couch.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

I share others' thoughts. Our seniors need help most of all when they lose mobility and have other serious health issues. Reuben spent the last year of his life unable to get up on his own. Thankfully I was at our summer house, with its downstairs bedroom, when he really started to decline. When he was at the other house, someone always slept downstairs with him at night. Romeo needs love and compassion, not rehoming. He's not a used car.


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

When my older husky x was 14 and could no longer climb the stairs I moved my bedroom to the diningroom on the main floor and slept there for 2 years...never in a million years would I have thought to give her away.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree with what has already been said, my Clyde will be 12 in September. He has arthritis, and has been on a roller coaster trying to keep weight on him. I home cook his meals when he won't eat his kibble. When he pants excessively, I sleep on the floor with him to let him know I'm here. We have a ranch house, I am grateful for that, but I never would consider rehoming my precious old gold! Please contact your vet for other pain management options, Clyde gets a monthly adequan injection, it does wonders for him! Please don't give up on Roman, he wouldn't give up on you!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

At 95 pounds, I'm going to guess that he's anywhere from 20-30 pounds overweight. If you could address his weight issue and put him on a diet, you could probably give him a lot of relief. 

Tri levels only have about 5 steps between levels with a landing before going to the next level. There are many assist devices to help him walk up the stairs. It doesn't seem unreasonable to help him up once in the evening and then down again in the morning.

You could also build a narrow ramp so he can walk up while being assisted with a sling.

I sure hope you find an in-home solution for him. He deserves it.

Or put him to sleep. But don't traumatize him further by making him move to a new home.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello E-dad. I hope you find a solution for Roman. There are a few stickys here about assistive devices and supplements.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html

There is a vast amount of info here about dealing with senior issues, many of us have been there. Quite a few folks here in multi-level homes have moved things around to sleep with their dog downstairs.

And not to pile on but I do hope you keep him and figure it out. Seeing our best friends getting old and needing help is not easy, but it's part of the deal and not the end of the world.

Trust me, they can be quite happy and retain a quality of life. Please keep in mind as you search yourself for answers our dogs read us all to well. If you are happy, so are they. If you are sad so are they. Hope you keep us apprised of the situation you find yourself in.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Some of the most meaning full time with our babies,is when they become old, my spencer was 12 yrs, old plus 5 months, when he passed, i can't imagine not having his last months with me, do what is best for your guy, make that downstaris,his area, be will him, you will forever be gratefull you did.


----------



## gooden86 (Oct 26, 2011)

*May not be so bad...*

I think some of the responders "may" be exaggerating the emotional trauma of being uprooted in old age.

My fiance' and I adopted a near 13-yr old golden last year. She'd been raised by the same family since birth and been kept healthy, but I guess after having two children they didn't have time for her. I know its sounds horrible, but what's the point of judging? We knew we wanted an older dog, but didn't necessarily have 13 in mind. But when the rescue agency asked if we would take her, we couldn't imagine saying no.

She was a bit confused for the first few days...but after that, she saw us as the people that fed her, took her for walks, scratched her ears, and went to bed with on the floor next to us. After a month it was as if she'd been with us her whole life, and everyone who sees her comments on how happy she looks. After over a year (she turns 14 next month), we know that she's much better off here than she would've been elsewhere. We both believe that dogs are uniquely gifted in valuing being loved, and can overlook things humans can't (like changing homes or families)

My view: it's the OP's moral obligation to care for his dog and keep him happy as long they live in the same house. But he can also seek a rescue agency that will find their Golden a chance to have the love he deserves.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Man......this just blows my mind.
Mick is almost 13 and has all kinds of mobility problems. And if possible I love him more because he depends on me now more then he ever did.
I'd sleep on the sidewalk in the Bronx if that is what was needed.
I wouldn't trade these times with Mick for anything in the world.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I understand the concerns of the poster of this thread. My last Irish setter who passed at 14 was basically blind and could not do stairs anymore. He pretty much lived down stairs..... as he weighed almost 80 pounds and I could not carry him upstairs. I had everything set up for him down stairs. He slept much of the time his last year.... and I spent as much time as possible with him as I could. The OP is not saying she does not want to deal with this situation... she is thinking perhaps a better living arangement might be better for the dog with no stairs. I would not be too hard on her.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm sorry you find yourself in this situation. If you still find that you want to rehome your boy please let me know. We would be happy to give him a home.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

goldencontriever3 said:


> I'm sorry you find yourself in this situation. If you still find that you want to rehome your boy please let me know. We would be happy to give him a home.


You are a true angel


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

goldencontriever3 said:


> I'm sorry you find yourself in this situation. If you still find that you want to rehome your boy please let me know. We would be happy to give him a home.


Please email the poster at the address in the original post, he has not signed onto the forum since posting the first post.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

gooden86 said:


> My fiance' and I adopted a near 13-yr old golden last year....


No offense meant, but a 13 year old male golden is "older" than a 13 year old female, particularly if he's been allowed to become overweight. Females are smaller and tend to live a little longer than males. 

The fact that the OP is seeking another home to take their golden in is... fine. I think it would be far better to talk to GRROM and see if there is a foster who can take in the golden. Particularly if the OP lacks the time, love, and ability to care for the dog in his old age. 

When you bring home a puppy or a young dog, understand that at some point your dog is going to go through this. 

Their hips start failing, the muscles atrophy... and they lack the ability to get around on their own. Both our old boys were at that first point where their rear ends became weak enough where they were frequently falling. We have a 2 story home and both guys insisted on sleeping in the lower level where they'd always slept, and they wanted to be upstairs with the family during the day. Danny never got as bad as Sam, but with Sammy the main thing was going up the stairs behind him and being ready to help him if his back end dropped. And we kept the top of the stairs blocked off during the day to keep him and Danny up on one level during the day and keep them off the stairs. 

It is possible to live in a multiple level home without leaving the dog confined to a level of the house by himself. 

My neighbors down the street owned a 17 year old female golden who first lost the use of her rear and then her front end. The last two years of her life her family carried her or supported her up and down their 2.5 level home (which was also on a hill). They only made the end of life decision when simply couldn't get up or move on her own anymore. 

These things are a fact of life as a dog owner.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

We live in mid-Michigan. I'd have to talk to my husband, but I would love to give this guy a great home for the remainder of his life. Our life is currently being turned upside down, inside out and dismantled. My family is moving across the country, to Colorado... I know how I've been feeling about it, very abandoned, probably how Roman would feel if his family rehomed him. Maybe we could get through this together.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Most of the time I am the late visitor on this forum, waiting for overseas people to join so somebody is waken on the board. I was among the firsts to see your post last night. It was heartbreaking to read. Since then I wrote a dozen replays and never posted. I went out today praying and thinking what I could say to wake up your heart and soul but not to hurt your feelings. Feelings are the language of the soul, I read recently. And dogs have feelings and have souls. I do not know what is the background of your story, I want to think about you as loving and caring person with not so much of life experience. I know all of these are challenges for you as for us, what to think, what to say and how to help. 

Then I came back home to see this post. 


goldencontriever3 said:


> I'm sorry you find yourself in this situation. If you still find that you want to rehome your boy please let me know. We would be happy to give him a home.


I knew God answered my prayers. If you still consider rehoming your boy, there is no better place on the Earth for Roman than in Noreen's heart. God bless you Noreen.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Please email the poster at the address in the original post, he has not signed onto the forum since posting the first post.


Thank you for pointing out the email address. I totally missed it the first time I read the post. I have sent an email to the OP. I hope we get a response. I will let you know if I hear anything.

I know we all want what is best for Roman.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Thank you for pointing out the email address. I totally missed it the first time I read the post. I have sent an email to the OP. I hope we get a response. I will let you know if I hear anything.
> 
> I know we all want what is best for Roman.


Keep us posted!! I hope everything works out for Roman!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> We live in mid-Michigan. I'd have to talk to my husband, but I would love to give this guy a great home for the remainder of his life. Our life is currently being turned upside down, inside out and dismantled. My family is moving across the country, to Colorado... I know how I've been feeling about it, very abandoned, probably how Roman would feel if his family rehomed him. Maybe we could get through this together.



You are awesome Jen 

I know another offer was made for rehoming him, but considering his age and mobility issues, I think a transport may be a little rough on him, and a home in Michigan with Jen might be the best solution for everyone. I hope this works out.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

gooden86 said:


> I think some of the responders "may" be exaggerating the emotional trauma of being uprooted in old age.
> 
> My fiance' and I adopted a near 13-yr old golden last year. She'd been raised by the same family since birth and been kept healthy, but I guess after having two children they didn't have time for her. I know its sounds horrible, but what's the point of judging? We knew we wanted an older dog, but didn't necessarily have 13 in mind. But when the rescue agency asked if we would take her, we couldn't imagine saying no.
> 
> ...



Absolutely! I appreciate the fact that the OP approached this forum to find a good home for his dog, rather than dumping it who knows where. 

And since I haven't walked a mile in his shoes best not to judge.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I knew God answered my prayers. If you still consider rehoming your boy, there is no better place on the Earth for Roman than in Noreen's heart. God bless you Noreen.


I can't agree enough. Roman would be in heaven for sure.

I've had four goldens in the last 10 eyars. All older guys I rescued. Only one took more than a couple of weeks to decide I was his best friend and he took about 2 months.
I remember my FIL saying he didn't know old dogs could learn to love someone new so much. They can and do...........


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Anybody know what happened to Roman?


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Our Rhett began to have similar problems with the hind legs and also the laryngeal paralysis which caused him to sometimes seem like he was breathing through a straw with minor exertion. They diagnosed it as GOLPP, or Geriatric Onset Laryngeal Paralysis Polyneuropathy, lots of information on this on the web. It's a neurological degradation of a major nerve in older larger dogs. Tie-back surgery may be an option you may want to consider to help him breath better or just keep him quiet and cool with minimal exercise. Age is not a factor on the surgery as it has been done on older dogs quite successfully. Rhett had the condition for about 3 years before we had to start helping him get up from laying down and we were able to manage his condition very well otherwise.


----------

